

No company should ever have a noreply email address - ZhuHan
http://ryanwaggoner.com/2010/09/no-company-should-ever-have-a-noreply-email-address/#

======
terra_t
It's up to the particular business.

Some people believe in the hyperlean "Four Hour Workweek" theory where you
ought to be as scarce as possible.

Some businesses are about building a community. Particularly if you're looking
for customer one, two or three, that's going to be a high touch proposition.

Personally, Zappos drives me nuts. I can't see how their "high touch" approach
to selling clothes online can be profitable at the prices they sell things
for. Perhaps it isn't, and Amazon is a sugar daddy that's going to let them
make a name for themselves as people get used to the idea of buying clothes
online -- Amazon can fund them for the five years or a decade that it will
take for the boutiques to go out of business.

------
MaysonL
dupe: see <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1723421>

